# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  DETRAZIONE IVA affitto ufficio

## TERESA5092

Scusate, io ho una sas, il proprietario delle mura ha una srl.
E' giusto che si continui ad applicare l'ìiva?
Non mi sono docuemntata al riguardo e quindi sono spiazzata :Mad:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Guarda in altre discussioni sulle stesso tema e troverai la risposta. Comunque leggi l'articolo odierno di D'And&#242; sul tema delle locazioni &#232; potrai risolvere il tuo quesito.

----------

